# Rowing machine and rotator cuff injury



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if the rowing machine is helpful to a rotator cuff injury? 

Also, I just read an article that said to avoid heavy benchpressing while your rotator cuff is having issues, but is it okay to do some lighter load benching?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Depends on the intensity of the rowing machine and the severity of the injury.

Did you tear it, or is it just inflammation?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I would swim before I would lift


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Depends on the intensity of the rowing machine and the severity of the injury.
> 
> Did you tear it, or is it just inflammation?


It's just inflamed. Not sure about the intensity - I'd say between low to medium as I don't go at it super hard and crank up the resistance, but I also can't stick to a leisurely pace; I like to pull.

They told me at the physio place to develop my back muscles as I've overdeveloped my front from boxing, but the theraband and stretches they gave me haven't been helping, and I can't afford to go back to physio. Our university insurance plan suuuuuuucks!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Swimming sounds like it would be good, take it super easy and don't let your ego get in the way of your lifting (I hope that doesn't spund condescending, it's not supposed to!). In the long run you'll end up much better off laying off the upper body completely for three to four weeks.

When you start back, start doing some pullups if you haven't already. _The best_ back exercise, and starting from a dead hang each time will strengthen your shoulders, It made me stronger overall than anything else and upped my other lifts.

But I'm just some dude who lifts weights in his garage so if your physio tells you any different please listen to them.

Hang in there kitten!


----------



## tcsr (Jan 19, 2011)

*rotaor cuff*

I am recovering from surgery for torn rotator cuff .. Watch the swimming until you have fully recovered from your current injury...any activity with arms above the head can aggravate your problem. Bench pressing with very light weights should be ok.....but confirm that you don't have a tear before doing anything that..if you have a tear, anything that puts pressure on the shoulder muscles will aggravate it..

go to youtube..type in rotator cuff injury exercises....you will find some good advice on what exercises you can do ti rehab your shoulder..you will note that they are all light weight......12 weeks after surgery doctor said I can use rowing machine but low stress.....remember, if you have a serious tear you will need the surgery.

hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

A lot of people who exercise ignore how important stretching is. Even if you don't exercise, you should stretch. After you heal, you have to emphasis a program which you include more stretching, dynamic and static. It's the greatest prevention of injuries. I wouldn't bear any weight on your rotator cuff, stay away from weights until it heals. 

With a rowing machine, see how it feels, but you shouldn't be relying on your rotator cuffs, you should be using your legs mostly. You use your back as well, but efficiently, it's requires more leg strength than arm/back strength. If you feel any pain, don't push it.

But after you heal, look into incorporating stretches in your routine. 10 minutes minimum 5 min on dynamic stretching, 5 min on static stretching. I would try out martial arts and/or yoga, there are basic stretches but even stretching you have to do more challenging stretches to become more flexible and limber, basic stretches don't cut it after a certain point. Also when you lift weights, you should prime yourself at a light and medium weight before your working sets. In a way, this is stretching in itself because you are warming up your muscles. It improves your range of motion on lifts. 

If you start stretching enough and over a long-term, you are less susceptible to injury because you are more pliant. You recover from workouts faster, you become tougher. As you get older, you start to lose the flexibility you had, that's why you have to work it. As you can tell, I'm not an expert on stretching by any means, but I went from one time, when I bend down, I could barely touch my ankles to not only can I put palms on the floor with ease. but able to continue to push down that my elbows flare out. When I roll in BJJ and someone tries to armbar me, unless their technique is on point or they are mega strong, it doesn't do a damn thing. I could do some crazy **** now, it's like being gumby. So if you have any questions, I could definitely guide you in the right direction.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a bad rotator cuff and I can't do any rowing. I can do 10 reps or so with some heavy weights but doing that motion over and over for even 10 minutes messes it up. Bench pressing moderate weights doesn't seem to bother it much. There are exercises you can do for the rotator cuff. http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/healthy/physical/injuries/265.html

I do some of those and they help a lot.


----------

